# How Tall are Beretta M9A3/92 Vertec Suppressor Height Sights?



## Gunsmoke_Penchant (10 mo ago)

I want to know how tall, preferable in mm, the front and rear sight are for the Beretta M9A3/92 Vertec Suppressor Height Sights listed on Beretta's website. Item *#* E02416. This information is not listed on their site.

I am adding a Red Dot Optic to a Beretta 92X Compact. I purchased this before the RDO ready version came out and am adding height by placing on optic on a Trijicon RMR/SRO SKU: AC32055 plate and a Holosun 507K-2X RDO. I want to be able to cowitness if the dot fails at the worst possible time.


----------

